
Vectornator X - VladShvets96
https://blog.prototypr.io/vectornator-x-5a7a1275976d
======
charlesjones86
I wonder why the design tools makers are still only building for
Mac/iPad/iPhone. I get why Sketch did this 10+ years ago. But in 2019, with
all the new web technologies available — why would you do that?

